# Bamma 25



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

BAMMA is proud to announce BAMMA 25 at the Barclaycard Arena Birmingham, on Saturday 14th May 2016. The first bout to be announced is the Welterweight battle between crowd favourite Colin 'Freakshow' Fletcher and Walter 'The Sniper' Gahadza. Also, the long awaited showdown between bitter rivals Marc 'Bonecrusher' Diakiese and Kane 'Black Bane' Mousah. With the main event & title fights soon to be added with a full supporting undercard, BAMMA 25 is set to be one of the biggest MMA events of the year.

BAMMA 25 Tickets are on sale NOW at http://bit.ly/BAMMA25

#BAMMA25 #ThisIsNotATest #CollisionCourse

BAMMA 25 FIGHTCARD (With More Bouts TBA)

Colin 'Freakshow' Fletcher Vs. Walter 'The Sniper' Gahadza
Lonsdale Lightweight Title
Marc 'Bonecrusher' Diakiese (c) Vs. Kane 'Black Bane' Mousah


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

They should make Fletcher-Gahadza for the belt, Eddy Ellis is long gone.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

http://bamma.com/events/bamma-25

Martin Stapleton vs. Lapilus added, great fight, Lapilus is the guy who subbed Jack McGann.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Freakshow reminds me of a cross between "IT" and that yellow bastard in Sin City. Good to see BAMMA continuing to produce cards out there.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.bamma.com/events/bamma-25

Mark Godbeer vs. Stuart Austin added to the card, about as good a HW contest as you'll find in UKMMA.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Gahadza surely starches Fletcher. I thought he'd retired tbh it must have been ages since he fought last.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Gahadza surely starches Fletcher. I thought he'd retired tbh it must have been ages since he fought last.


Not sure, Fletcher is crafty in the scrambles yet seems to get lulled into these slugfests where he gets outpointed. Gahadza, as good as he's looked has had a long lay off and doesn't have anybody on his record as renowned as Fletcher.

Fletcher is also booked to fight John Maguire (ex-ufc) in M4TC this summer.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> The Freakshow reminds me of a cross between "IT" and that yellow bastard in Sin City. Good to see BAMMA continuing to produce cards out there.


Was just gonna say he's a dead ringer for yellow bastard.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BAMMA sign former Bellator fighter Ronnie Mann to a multi-fight deal.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

gazh said:


> They should make Fletcher-Gahadza for the belt, Eddy Ellis is long gone.


Things will become clearer after B25. 

Some rather huge announcements incoming for B25 over the next week or so.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BAMMA 25 is actually turning out to be their strongest card in a long long while:

http://www.bamma.com/events/bamma-25

135 World Championship
*Shay Walsh [c] (13-4) vs. Tom Duquesnoy (12-1)*
Shay Walsh is currently the UKs #3 ranked 135er on a 4 fight winning streak over some decent names however he will be defending his belt against arguably the best prospect outside of the UFC. This is probably the best fight at 135 you'll find in Europe anytime soon.

155 World Championship
*Martin Stapleton [c] (17-4) vs. Damien Lapilus (12-5)*
Ex-TUF and Bellator fighter "Stapes" probably needs little introduction however his recent string of performances in BAMMA have seen him pushed to the forefront of the UK rankings and he could easily be BAMMA's new Tom Watson in that he can lead BAMMA from the front and become the face of the promotion. Lapilus is a crafty vet with a fast and excellent upset win over Jack McGann, Stapelton will be the favourite but he can't afford to make any mistakes here.

265 World and British Championship
*Mark Godbeer [c] (10-2) vs. Stuart Austin [c] (10-2)*
BAMMA world champion takes on the BAMMA UK champion, both are Bellator veterans and among the top ranked UK 265ers around, once again this is as good of a HW fight you're likely to see in Europe anytime soon.

170 Exhibition
*Colin Fletcher (12-5) vs. Walter Gahadza (15-0)*
Arguably the UK biggest "unsigned" prospect pitted against one of it's top veterans, Fletcher will be without a doubt the toughest test of Gahadza's career and do not be surprised if Fletcher can pull off a sneaky choke here, either way a win for either man can bump them to the top of the 170 rankings.

155 British Championship
*Marc Diakese [c] (8-0) vs. Kane Mousah (7-0)*
Two highly touted undefeated fighters with alot to lose here, the winner could be Stapleton's next opponent (providing he wins of course) and a win against him can lead to a call from the big boys.

I'd feel confident in saying under different circumstances any one of these fights could headline any show in the UK, so to have 5 fights of this caliber in one night really deserves applause, BAMMA have led the UK scene more or less since their inception (with Cage Warriors) however this level of show hopefully gets alot of eyes on it because if you are interested in seeing where the next UFC guys come from you need to be watching this.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Final two bouts for BAMMA 25 announced

Tim 'The Experiment' Wilde Vs. Christian 'The Animal' Holley (LW)

Tom Aspinall Vs. Lukasz 'The Punisher' Parobiec (HW)

http://www.bamma.com/news/2016/03/31/final-fights-added-to-bamma-25-lineup


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Final two bouts for BAMMA 25 announced
> 
> Tim 'The Experiment' Wilde Vs. Christian 'The Animal' Holley (LW)
> 
> ...


No props for my amazing breakdown?

:thumbsdown:


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

gazh said:


> No props for my amazing breakdown?
> 
> :thumbsdown:


I'll think about it 

Also, we announced the 1st Annual BAMMA Invitational UKMMAF National Amateur Tournament to be held over Bodypower weekend yesterday to, so now building with the UK MMA body grassroots MMA too.










http://www.bamma.com/news/2016/04/05/bamma-invitational-ukmmaf-national-amateur-tournament


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMAF is also our websites initials, so it's almost like we get free promotion too 

Awesome news. This card is looking like it'll be cracking now. Building up my "BAMMA catalogue" now. Thinking of watching them all together one night. A shame that Bravo went down cause that was the perfect station for BAMMA originally.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> MMAF is also our websites initials, so it's almost like we get free promotion too
> 
> Awesome news. This card is looking like it'll be cracking now. Building up my "BAMMA catalogue" now. Thinking of watching them all together one night. A shame that Bravo went down cause that was the perfect station for BAMMA originally.


I wish Channel 4 would just stick it on live between 9-11 and be done with it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> I wish Channel 4 would just stick it on live between 9-11 and be done with it.


Channel 4 probably still call it "Cage Fighting" though.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

BAMMA really picking up their game over the past 6 months. Fantastic to see for UK MMA. 

If Fire Kid can get past Shay Walsh then surely the UFC are coming knocking.

I've been high on Diakese for a long time hopefully he wins and then we get to see him vs Stapleton.

Wonder if BAMMA are in the market for Norman Parke or Mike Wilkinson. Both of those guys were unlucky to get cut by the UFC.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

edlavis88 said:


> Wonder if BAMMA are in the market for Norman Parke or Mike Wilkinson. Both of those guys were unlucky to get cut by the UFC.


Who knows? :innocent01:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5BMEDIA%3Dyoutube%5D08624705536[/MEDIA]


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It's like we are reading both sides of the negotiation being vague :laugh:


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Check out our new B25 trailer "Un-Civil War"















Also some big BAMMA 25 news coming up on Sherdog later...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice work on the digital stream. Living in Aus it's impossible for me to catch the BAMMA cards resorting to dodgy streams and BAMMA 25 is one I definitely want to watch.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Really pleased about the Sherdog thing as that is something I personally have been working on to make happen.

Make sure you all tune in. The Prelims will be on the Lonsdale Facebook page from 7pm GMT.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Good shit. Channel 5 / 5* can be annoying for me in Ireland since it's in Other Channels with no recording or anything.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Here are my very quick BAMMA #25 predictions:

*+Walsh-Duquesnoy:* Duquesnoy by strikes in the 2nd round to become the new 135 Champion.

*+Stapleton-Lapilus:* Stapleton to Submit Lapilus in the 2nd or 3rd round, probably by choke.

*+Godbeer-Austin:* Tough call but will side with Godbeer by strikes in the 2nd. Austin has shown durability in previous fights though and can be dangerous off his back.

*+Fletcher-Gahadza:*Fletcher by choke in the 3rd. I think Gahadza has some advantages on the feet and this will show at the start, I'd expect the fight to hit the ground later on where Fletcher should have an advantage.

*+Diakiese-Mousah:*Diakiese by UD. Close contest with Diakiese perhaps having a slight edge in the grappling.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Didn't notice this was on tonight until you bumped this. Meant to do a full preview for it myself on Newshub  Anyways, will defo stick the stream on.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Didn't notice this was on tonight until you bumped this. Meant to do a full preview for it myself on Newshub  Anyways, will defo stick the stream on.


7PM til 9PM pre-lims here:
https://www.facebook.com/Lonsdale/
You might need to like the page to access the stream, not sure.

9PM the MC should be on Sherdog.

:thumbsup:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Marc Diakiese took a huge step forward in the prospect stakes tonight, first round one punch KO against an undefeated opponent. If Bellator are smart they'll get him on the London card!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Marc Diakiese took a huge step forward in the prospect stakes tonight, first round one punch KO against an undefeated opponent. If Bellator are smart they'll get him on the London card!


Did you see that rat run across the cage while he was celebrating?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Seriously? I don't want to call Gahadza a pssy but three elbows to the back of the head ends the fight? What would he have done if he was fighting 20 years ago? He'd likely die.

He seemed fine and seemed to be still trying to complete the takedown before the ref separated them.

EDIT: Godbeer looks alright here but a higher calibre of opponent will definitely be able to capitalize on a lot of these mistakes. I was just typing "Austin needs to have a good push here and make Godbeer respect him" and that second Godbeer gets the KO haha. Nice finish.

EDIT 2: Since they took him on, I always liked afro-Haye's comments on the fight. It makes it "legitimate" to a lot of people that one of the top boxers in the world are commenting on proceedings. Unfortunately Haye isn't half as good as he should be (Just go and knock Fury out ya knob) but none the less, I like it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Seriously? I don't want to call Gahadza a pssy but three elbows to the back of the head ends the fight? What would he have done if he was fighting 20 years ago? He'd likely die.
> 
> He seemed fine and seemed to be still trying to complete the takedown before the ref separated them.
> 
> EDIT: Godbeer looks alright here but a higher calibre of opponent will definitely be able to capitalize on a lot of these mistakes. I was just typing "Austin needs to have a good push here and make Godbeer respect him" and that second Godbeer gets the KO haha. Nice finish.


Yeah, sad for Fletcher really, Gahadza would have been a great scalp and I fancied him to take it, hopefully they rematch them.

Godbeer got stopped by Kongo in Bellator, he's unlikely to ever face that level of opponent in Europe though, he'll do fine fighting outside of Bellator/UFC.

He fights James Mulheron (top ranked uk hw) at Bellator London, that's a nice winnable fight for him.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Yeah, sad for Fletcher really, Gahadza would have been a great scalp and I fancied him to take it, hopefully they rematch them.
> 
> Godbeer got stopped by Kongo in Bellator, he's unlikely to ever face that level of opponent in Europe though, he'll do fine fighting outside of Bellator/UFC.
> 
> He fights James Mulheron (top ranked uk hw) at Bellator London, that's a nice winnable fight for him.


Ahh I'd say BAMMA might be able to talk a solid kickboxer into a fight with Godbeer at some point.

I didn't notice that in Bellator, will have to have a look.

Got Stapleton here.

EDIT: Wrong Lapilus.

EDIT: I love that headkick which skimmed. Although I don't think it hurt Lapilus (Cerrone Vs Guillard comes to mind), it's one of my favourite things in MMA. Often, the "feeling" of momentum is so much more dangerous than actually "taking" momentum. Sometimes that split second stagger can get you knocked out even if you weren't hurt in the first place.

Bad ref stand up there. Stapleton playing with fire with his striking here.

EDIT 2: Man, you need to feel bad for BAMMA here. Am I right in saying this is their third DQ of the night, including two of the primary fights on the card? A shame man. This was their night.

Lapilus celebrating is such a knob move. 

How the hell is that "absolutely a legal shot"? That's like the most illegal shot ever! Although I find this very hilarious that a black man just kneed a guy who looks like Chael Sonnen and the fight is controversial over whether it hit the head haha.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Another dodgy end, hopefully they rebook it.

Good one coming up, two flashy strikers.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom Duquenoy (sp) is in the group with Rustam Khabilov, Conor McGregor, Che Mills, Michael Page and one or two more people in my old "Team CBB 2013" sig. Surprised it's taken Tom so long to make it.

Weird finish, was that an elbow?

Yep, it was. Tom looked like he had so much time to see that opening and then land the strike. Almost a horrendous knockout but luckily Shay flattened before his head proper hit the ground. Beautiful stuff though.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

This guy is UFC top-10 caliber, sign him now there's no point in waiting anymore.


----------



## Paul Kevin (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice Season


----------

